# Cases



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone else build their own cases?

I've made some ATA style and some basic wood cases. It takes about a day to build an average case but it's sort of enjoyable and you get a good case for quite a bit less than you would pay in most ....cases.

This is one I just finished for a V I bought. The V didn't come with a case and the guitar is too big to fit in even a bass case.


















This is one I built for a Godin A8 mandolin.


















And an older case I built for a Washburn mandolin









And a bigger case I built for my Board. It's strong but light. The lid is siting at the end of the table. You can see the handles.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

I just noticed your mixer case has 'MILKMAN' stenciled on it. Nice. 

I'm off hard cases for my guitars. I've gone Mono Case Dual Guitar bag. Ain't looking back.


(At least not until the fly gigs start  )


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah I work the PA and lights a lot under the name Milkman Productions. I'm really busy doing sound and lights.

I have a couple of nice semi soft shells, but for transporting instruments along with PA and lighting gear, a hardshell is pretty much mandatory for me.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice work Milkman!

I've made a few for others over the years, and I wish I had more time in the shop to make stuff for myself. I could use road cases for gear and a couple of hardcases for guitars. Someday...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Mooh

I'm a hands on sort of person. Designing and buildiing cases is sort of therapeutic. It's a nice distraction and saves me some coin.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I'm a hands on sort of person. Designing and buildiing cases is sort of therapeutic. It's a nice distraction and saves me some coin.


Same here. Right now there are incomplete projects littering the shop, electric mandolin and guitar, acoustic mandolin, shelves, guitar hangers, picture frames. I need some time off the paying job to do the non-paying job, LOL!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey..realy great work there man. specialy like the Purple lining.. and i sure know what you mean by been therapeutic, I make guitars for the same reason..


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Can you share any how to tips for building a case?
My Iceman case is falling apart from years of banging the case on stairs, curbs etc--the handle was placed futher back than it should have been, making the case unbalanced when carrying it.

It's quite banged up from all that and the corners o longer fit together.
It's okay for storing it at home, or if I took it in my car somewhere--without a bunch of other gear. I like that the foam inset in it is cut to the body shape and there's lots of room to store stuff in the case--but the body of the case is falling apart. I could probably salvage part of the inside of the case and put it in a new shell.

But I'm not so handy at such things--so any tips or resources I could use to try & replace or repair the case?
(Repair is probably more hassle than it's worth.)

Thanks.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

zontar said:


> Can you share any how to tips for building a case?
> My Iceman case is falling apart from years of banging the case on stairs, curbs etc--the handle was placed futher back than it should have been, making the case unbalanced when carrying it.
> 
> It's quite banged up from all that and the corners o longer fit together.
> ...



I think an Iceman is a good candidate for a home made case. I think they're larger than average correct? I have a Firebird that will only fit into a bass case.

Anyway, lately I've been using 3/8" plywood with a 1" X 1" pine endo skeleton structure.

I screw and glue all joints and basically make the box completely sealed, with no lid or base. I then layout the line to seperate the base from the lid and cut it apart with a table saw or jig saw. This way you're absolutely sure the lid will fit the base.
Then it's just a matter of selecting the foam or other interior materials (fabric stores are good), hardware and finish. I use flat black paint. It's easy to touch up.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks, I might be able to use the insides as well.

This probably won't be something I get to right away, but I'll save the info for later.

Thanks, again.


----------

